# [SOLVED] Windows 7 - Windows firewall not working (bfe - access denied)



## Brya

*Windows SP*: Windows SP 1

*Problem*: Windows Firewall is not working

*Specifics*:Windows firewall service unable to start. Only dependency not starting is the base filtering engine which produces an error code on start stating:

"Windows could not start the base filtering service on Local Computer 
Error 5: Access is denied"

*Description of Solutions/More Information*:

Okay, i used to have a virus which apparently deleted the firewall and windows defender services. 

Now however, the virus is (I believe through the use of MSE and Malware byte) gone, but base filtering enginge refuses to start. Logon permissions's name is set to "local service "and when i try to load the service i get the error message stating that access is denied

This is the only dependancy that i currently know of that has this error and refuses to start. 

I have tried sfc scannow which could not fix some of the problems (i ran cmd as admin and will attach a log)

I have tried various cmd lines that i found online to people with similiar problems to no avail. I have tried microsoft fix it and it too failed in starting the windows firewall service (most likely again due to the bfe service)

I checked the permissions normally through reg edit and my current account had full control.

At the moment, all i'm staring at is a piece of text saying i could use combo fix but i am hesitant to do so as I am not a professional. 

Thankyou for your help and time.

*Edit*:I tried "net start mpssvc" and got error 1068: "the dependency service or group failed to start."
~ Brya


----------



## jenae

*Re: Windows 7 - Windows firewall not working (bfe - access denied)*

Hi, I wonder what reg permissions you are referring to, error 5 is a non admin error. Could you go to start search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt (copy paste):-



Code:


Reg Query "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BFE"> 0 & notepad 0

Press enter, post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## Brya

*Re: Windows 7 - Windows firewall not working (bfe - access denied)*

Thanks for the fast response.

I have attached the text file as requested.


----------



## jenae

*Re: Windows 7 - Windows firewall not working (bfe - access denied)*

Hi, navigate to this registry key:-

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BFE], Right click and select permissions, make sure your user account ( should be admin) has full control select "advanced" and make sure you check the box for inherited permissions on sub folders as well. Then expand the tree and under 
Parameters\Policy\Persistent highlight "Persistent" and make sure the same applies to this. 

Also while there Under BFE in the right payne you have :-

DisplayName REG_SZ Base Filtering Engine, right click this and select modify, copy paste this into the box and OK out.

@%SystemRoot%\system32\bfe.dll,-1001

Restart computer, check that the BFE service can start, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Brya

*Re: Windows 7 - Windows firewall not working (bfe - access denied)*

Hi, 

The service still brings up an error access is denied. 

To help you further understand whats going on i took some screenshots and made them for you for more info. If you need anymore info feel free to ask.

Note the user account i am on currently is called "Kaeze Phoenix" and that it is an admin account. 

In regedit and under the BFE tree the following is missing: Parameters/Policy etc. 

I hope this helps :<


----------



## jenae

*Re: Windows 7 - Windows firewall not working (bfe - access denied)*

Hi, open a cmd prompt as admin and type:-




Code:


net localgroup Administrators /add networkservice
press enter then type:
net localgroup Administrators /add localservice
press enter then type:
exit
press enter and restart your computer


----------



## jenae

*Re: Windows 7 - Windows firewall not working (bfe - access denied)*

Hi, will need to populate the "parameters" and sub keys. Run the attached .zip file and double click on the returned .reg file agree to add to registry.Restart computer. (returns defaults)

View attachment Per.zip


----------



## Brya

*Re: Windows 7 - Windows firewall not working (bfe - access denied)*

Hi, i have done all as specified above.


----------



## jenae

*Re: Windows 7 - Windows firewall not working (bfe - access denied)*

Hi, and I assume you have not resolved your problem?

Cmd as admin type:-



Code:


net start>0 & notepad 0

 press enter
Post notepad outcome here.

Next still in cmd:- (before this try and start the BFE service)



Code:


sc queryex BFE> 1 & notepad 1

 press enter
Post the notepad outcome here.

Next still in cmd:



Code:


net stop winmgmt&cd %systemroot%\system32\WBEM&Ren Repository Repository.old&winmgmt /resetRepository&shutdown -r

 press enter
say Y to stopping dependencies. Your computer will restart.

See if this has fixed anything, post back with the info.


----------



## Brya

*Re: Windows 7 - Windows firewall not working (bfe - access denied)*

you assume correctly :<

After doing said instructions the servie still has not started. I will try double checking everything once more to make sure i have applied permissions etc. 

Here are the 2 text files.


----------



## Brya

*Re: Windows 7 - Windows firewall not working (bfe - access denied)*

On a side note, will the following affect the startup of the service BFE (I assume they dont):

Microsoft Security Essentials
Malwarebytes

Also note in the past with msconfig.exe, i disabled the microsoft service called "Windows Management Instrumentation" as it delayed the startup by a minute or two and by this I mean the computer screen remained black for a minute before all the other services started up. After i disabled the service, the computer had close to no delay in starting up. 

Just wanted to put that out there incase that service is vital for anything :<

Also i have checked the permissions for the registries and all seem fine, as in, the account i am on now has full control aswell as the "Local Service".

Thankyou for your continued help in this though!


----------



## Brya

*Re: Windows 7 - Windows firewall not working (bfe - access denied)*

SUCCESS!

I know this is my third post in a row, but I managed to start the BFE service by scrowling around on the internet.

The process was edditing the registry permissions for BFE in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\BFE

and then I clicked on Add and typed in the space "Everyone". Once the user was added i gave it full control and saved the changes. I went back into services.msc and started up the BFE service and got no error messsage!

Is this an acceptable solution or is allowing "Everyone" full control a bad idea?

Microsoft Tech Support Link

The above solution is what i used and note that i had the rootkit as suggested by the person in the link but i removed it around a month ago. (I looked for the folders specified and the dll and i found nothing) and the solution still worked. 

I have no idea why setting permissions for the Local Service, and my User Account to full control was not good enough? In Hindsight, maybe i applied full control to the wrong user(s). I will check anways and await for a response.


----------



## Brya

*Re: Windows 7 - Windows firewall not working (bfe - access denied)*

Hi, seeing as you posted so fast i think you might have missed my last post or i'm not sure if you still want me to reset everything. 

I did manage to get BFE service up and running. Do you still want me to restore the defaults?


----------



## jenae

*Re: Windows 7 - Windows firewall not working (bfe - access denied)*

Hi, thats good news so is the problem solved? Everyone is fine for this service, entered under "enter the object names to select".


----------



## Brya

*Re: Windows 7 - Windows firewall not working (bfe - access denied)*

Yes the problem is solved and thankyou for your help! 

Edit: You posted the answer to the quesiton i was about to post 

Again thanks for all your help!


----------



## jenae

*Re: Windows 7 - Windows firewall not working (bfe - access denied)*

Hi, yes in this case as you are the admin user it won't matter, well done on applying your own intelligence and getting a good outcome.


----------



## Brya

*Re: Windows 7 - Windows firewall not working (bfe - access denied)*



jenae said:


> Hi, yes in this case as you are the admin user it won't matter, well done on applying your own intelligence and getting a good outcome.


Haha, If i was intelligent i would not have clicked on fishy links that produce viruses which cause this problem in the first place!

If anything thankyou for guiding me through the process. I learn a lot from this


----------



## markwiese

You guys are geniuses and I thank you sincerely!!!


----------



## markwiese

Strangely the steps on this thread worked perfectly for me a month ago but now the services.zip file appears to be corrupt. The contained BAT file is apparently not a text file any longer. It seems as though somebody has changed it!


----------



## mmihm21

Is this script available elesewhere? The one linked above does not work. It is corrupt!


----------



## jenae

Hi, please tell us what problems you are having that script was for a specific problem it might do you no good at all, It is either taken down by me or rendered useless.Please tell us what version of windows seven you use.


----------



## markwiese

jenae said:


> Hi, please tell us what problems you are having that script was for a specific problem it might do you no good at all, It is either taken down by me or rendered useless.Please tell us what version of windows seven you use.


As I said, I was experiencing the exact same problem about a month before, and was able to repair it by downloading the script file from this thread. I have found that after removing a particular virus from clients' systems that certain services (Windows Firewall, Security Centre) are unable to run. Resetting services to default by using the script from this thread was exactly what was needed, otherwise I have to reinstall Windows.


----------



## markwiese

Not to worry. It turns out the services.bat file that's contained within the services.zip file is actually another ZIP file itself! So to get this BAT file you just need to extract services.bat from services.zip, then rename services.bat to services2.zip (for example) and then you'll be able to extract defaultVistaBusiness.bat which should do the trick.


----------

